# Se inhibe un equipo bio shaker



## burren (Ago 24, 2014)

Bueno les comento que el equipo prende bien y trabaja bien, solo que sin peso por que cuando se pone peso se inhibe y se tiene que apagar totalmente el equipo, ademas tambien despues de un tiempo igual se para el equipo y se tiene que apagar de nuevo, en los niveles medios y maximos del equipo se inhibe ya con peso, por que sin peso no pasa nada trabaja bien.
Mis dudas son con 2 mosfet de canal n, que estan a la salida hacia el motor, que se encuentren dañados o deteriorados ya que cuando el motor debido a la carga demande mas corriente, estos fallen y el equipo se proteja.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 24, 2014)

> Mis dudas son con 2 mosfet de canal n, que estan a la salida hacia el motor,



cuales???...
... pone fotos, numero de mosfet, un circuito, algun dato como para poder ayudarte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2014)

Me parece que está mas relacionado con alguna protección por sobre-corriente . . .


----------



## burren (Ago 31, 2014)

ok voy a tomar foto de los dispositivos el # es CEF09N7A, y con respecto al cto. de protección tengo que ver la otra tarjeta, por que la de potencia no veo nada. en cuanto tenga la camara subo foto


----------



## burren (Sep 8, 2014)

bueno como referencia desmonte los dispositivos y en frio parece que trabajan bien se switchean de manera optima, con la prueba del multímetro


----------

